# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم المصرية والأسهم الخليجية والعربية [فيديو] اهم النقاط للاسهم المصريه 81 سهم . دعم - مقاومه - نقطه ارتكاز  موشرات فنيه  موف  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ana_mena

*اهم النقاط للاسهم المصريه 81 سهم . دعم - مقاومه - نقطه ارتكاز  موشرات فنيه  موف   
اسماء الاسهم .
أجواء للصناعات الغذائية ـ مصر (AJWA) للرمز
أراب للتنمية والاستثمار العقاري (ADRI) للرمز
أودن للاستثمارات المالية (ODIN) للرمز
أوراسكوم للإنشاءات المحدودة (ORAS) للرمز
أوراسكوم للاستثمار القابضة (OIH) للرمز
أوراسكوم للفنادق والتنمية (ORHD) للرمز
إبن سينا فارما (ISPH) للرمز
إعمار مصر للتنمية ش م م (EMFD) للرمز
إميرالد للاستثمار العقاري (EMRI) للرمز
ابوقير للاسمدة والصناعات الكيماوية (ABUK) للرمز
ارابيا انفستمنتس هولدنج (AIH) للرمز
اسيك للتعدين (ASCM) للرمز
اطلس للاستثمار والصناعات الغذائية (AIFI) للرمز
الأهلي للتنمية و الأستثمار (AFDI) للرمز
الاستثمار العقاري العربي - اليكو (RREI) للرمز
الاسكندرية الوطنية للحديد والصلب (IRAX) للرمز
الاسكندرية لتداول الحاويات و البضائع (ALCN) للرمز
الاسكندرية للزيوت المعدنية (AMOC) للرمز
الاسكندرية للغزل و النسيج سيينالكس (SPIN) للرمز
الاسماعيلية الجديدة للتطوير والتنمية العمراني (IDRE) للرمز
الاسماعيلية مصر للدواجن (ISMA) للرمز
البنك التجاري الدولي مصر (COMI) للرمز
البويات والصناعات الكيماوية - باكين (PACH) للرمز
التعمير والاستشارات الهندسية (DAPH) للرمز
التوفيق للتأجير التمويلي (ATLC) للرمز
الجيزةالعامة للمقاولات والاستثمارالعقارى (GGCC) للرمز
الدلتا للسكر (SUGR) للرمز
الدوليه للمحاصيل الزراعيه (IFAP) للرمز
الزيوت المستخلصة ومنتجاتها (ZEOT) للرمز
السويدى للكابلات (SWDY) للرمز
الشرقية الوطنية للامن الغذائي (SNFC) للرمز
الشرقية للدخان (EAST) للرمز
الشركة العربية لادارة وتطوير الاصول (ACAMD) للرمز
الشمس للاسكان والتعمير (ELSH) للرمز
الصناعات الكيماوية المصرية - كيما (EGCH) للرمز
العامة لاستصلاح الاراضي و التنمية و التعمير (AALR) للرمز
الصعيد العامة للمقاولات (UEGC) للرمز
العامة لصناعة الورق - راكتا (RAKT) للرمز
العامة لمنتجات الخزف والصيني (PRCL) للرمز
العبوات الطبية (MEPA) للرمز
العربية الدولية للاستثمارات - ريكاب القابضة (AICO) للرمز
العربية المتحدة للشحن و التفريغ (UASG) للرمز
العربية لحليج الاقطان (ACGC) للرمز
العربية للأسمنت (ARCC) للرمز
العربية للخزف سيراميكا -ريماس (CERA) للرمز
العربية للصناعات الهندسية (EEII) للرمز
العربية للمحابس (ARVA) للرمز
العربية و بولفارا للغزل و النسيج (APSW) للرمز
العز لصناعة حديد التسليح (ESRS) للرمز
العز للسيراميك و البورسلين - الجوهره (ECAP) للرمز
القاهرة للدواجن (POUL) للرمز
القلعة للاستشارات المالية (CCAP) للرمز
مطاحن و مخابز الاسكندرية (AFMC) للرمز
مصرف أبو ظبي الأسلامي- مصر (ADIB) للرمز
مصر للفنادق هيلتون (MHOT) للرمز
مصر للالومنيوم (EGAL) للرمز
مصر للاسمنت - قنا (MCQE) للرمز
مصر الوطنية للصلب - عتاقة (ATQA) للرمز
مصر الجديدة للاسكان والتعمير (HELI) للرمز
مدينة نصر للاسكان والتعمير (MNHD) للرمز
مجموعة عامر القابضة (عامر جروب ) (AMER) للرمز
مجموعة طلعت مصطفى القابضة (TMGH) للرمز
مجموعة بورتو القابضة (PORT) للرمز
ليسيكو مصر (LCSW) للرمز
شمال الصعيد للتنمية والانتاج الزراعى (NEDA) للرمز
شركة مستشفي كليوباترا (CLHO) للرمز
القناة للتوكيلات الملاحية (CSAG) للرمز
الكابلات الكهربائية المصرية (ELEC) للرمز
المتحدة للاسكان والتعمير (UNIT) للرمز
المجموعه الماليه هيرمس القابضه (HRHO) للرمز
المصرية لتطوير صناعة البناء (ليفت سلاب مصر ) (EDBM) للرمز
المصرية للأتصالات (ETEL) للرمز
المصرية للمنتجعات السياحية (EGTS) للرمز
المصرية لمدينة الانتاج الاعلامي (MPRC) للرمز
المصريين للاسكان والتعمير (EHDR) للرمز
النساجون الشرقيون (ORWE) للرمز
النصر للملابس و المنسوجات - كابو (KABO) للرمز
بالم هيلز للتعمير (PHDC) للرمز
بايونيرز القابضة للاستثمارات المالية (PIOH) للرمز
بلتون المالية القابضة (BTFH) للرمز
برايم القابضة للاستثمارات المالية (PRMH) للرمز*

----------

